# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Enriched Brine Shrimp

## keehoe

Hi all, yesterday i bought a bag of adult brine shrimp and try enrich it with Spirulina powder 2 hours before feeding them to my guppies and tetra. I bought the Spirulina powder from GNC $17 dollar after discount with 100 capsule. The result is fantastic. My pink guppies gave birth today and make me father to 18 more little pinky and the number is growing. Yesterday I open a capsule and put about 2mm cube of the powder and mix with 10ml of mineral water and shake until foaming. Use half of the solution yesterday, and the other half for today. I ate the remaining of the capsule. According to the writeup, it is classified as super food. Suppose to be super good for human consumption as well. It also seems to make the male guppy eyes blue also. (if you seen what lily said about ANA, you know what i mean)

I have also tried using Cod Liver Oil and Omega3 Oil, so far only Spirulina powder seems to be easiest. But just a word of warning Spirulina, is extracted from Blue Green Algae. Not sure if it is the same as those most talk about in planted tank.

For those who doesn't know, you can keep baby brine shrimp in fridge at about 10C with salt water and lots of air room and air tight cap. (So that you don't get scolding from your wife/ parents for making the fridge smell like fish market). I remember i first heard that from Ron and i have tested it. That way you can keep them "fresh" and ready for feeding the next day. 

I have also try putting them in freezer. They die the next day when i wanted to use them. But some fishes still like to eat them. So if your fish don't mind. Can try making the brine shrimp cookies. 

That fix my problem of over hatching BBS to feeding 2 baby Rachovii problem. Now i can hatch once every two days or so.

----------


## timebomb

> I ate the remaining of the capsule. According to the writeup, it is classified as super food. Suppose to be super good for human consumption as well. It also seems to make the male guppy eyes blue also.


Kee Hoe, I hope you're not going to turn into Mr Blue Eyes after eating the Spirulina capsule  :Laughing:  You're going to look weird  :Laughing: 

Besides Spirulina, some fish shops sell a product called Neutral Rose or Nature Rose or something. I think it can be used to enrich brine shrimps too.

Loh K L

----------


## CM Media

> Besides Spirulina, some fish shops sell a product called Neutral Rose or Nature Rose or something. I think it can be used to enrich brine shrimps too.
> 
> Loh K L


Natu Rose is Astaxanthan Powder. It is a form of microalgae called _Haematococcus pluvialis_. The powder itself is red in colour. And thus it's different from Spirulina. 

I got a 1kg pack and it looks very different from those sell in our LFS. Mine when expose to air, it'll clump together due to moisture.

----------


## keehoe

Hahahaha, no wander "blue eyes boy" always in demand. I am getting too many baby guppy now. So i only feed the enrich brine shrimp to my Albino while the "Mix" guppy... will separate the male and female. Can't bear to see new born get eaten but i also running out of space to keep all of them if they continue to give birth. Will be using them to test tank/ water. Well, some fish have to do that.

Thanks Au, but beside making the fishes more colorful does NatuRose improve general fish health also? I worry that my 3 Rachovii Berra'98 fry can't make it. Thats why i start looking for health food.

----------

